# Bassinet and rocking horse



## RTFARTY (Dec 30, 2005)

Have just finished this bassinet for my daughter. It is fastened together with thread inserts and the rockers are detachable. The tread inserts make for a nice finish and it can be flat packed when not in use.

The rocking horse was bought off ebay but I had to make the base. The 2 uprights are English Oak salvaged from a table that was being disposed of on the Estate where I work. You can see the other 2 legs on the table ready for the next horse which I will be carving myself.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Very fine work,these will become heirlooms that are handed down. Keep up the good work and enjoy it. 
Regards
Jerry


----------



## Woodscraps (Feb 11, 2005)

RTFARTY nice job on the rocking horse. I have just started one for our 1 yr old grandson. I am using design features form about 3 different pics of RHs that I have and scrap lumber laying a round. Only question I have is how to attach/insert the horses mane. I am using mop strings for this.


----------



## RTFARTY (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment Woodscraps, but I bought this horse on ebay and only made the base. The mane is attached into a slot cut in the horses neck with a leather strip tacked in over the top. You can see how it is done in a book 'The Rocking-Horse Maker' by Anthony Dew. You should be able to get it from a library. I am going to enrol in one of his carving courses later this year so will find out exactly how it is done. You can also get full size plans and all the fittings for his horses. Check out his web site www.rockinghorse.co.uk


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Very nice projects RT, thanks for the pictures.


----------

